# Anyone from england here?



## fasi999 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Anyone from UK or England here?


----------



## lilac.dream (Sep 23, 2011)

fasi999 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone from UK or England here?


Hi there, I'm from West Yorkshire - just joined here (literally today). Am feeling a massive sense of relief that I am not alone with this


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeh Londoner here, hey!


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

AMMMMEERRRRICCCCAAAAA!!!!!!! Damn John Bulls with your crumpets, soccer, and fancy pants king and queen. Go climb a tree.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, I'm a Brummy!


----------



## lilac.dream (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey there, glad to make your acquaintance! You must be sweltering in London today! Pretty hot even here in Yorkshire!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

Hi! I'm from County Durham in the North East, technically you would probably call me a Geordie but I refuse to acknowledge that word because of its ties to Newcastle United supporters! haha.


----------



## whiterabbit (Aug 16, 2004)

Londoner.

Caritas XX


----------



## Flea (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, british here 
Anyone near Leicester?


----------



## Flea (Oct 15, 2011)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Hi! I'm from County Durham in the North East, technically you would probably call me a Geordie but I refuse to acknowledge that word because of its ties to Newcastle United supporters! haha.


----------



## Flea (Oct 15, 2011)

Mackem!


----------



## birdmonster (Oct 25, 2011)

My parents are both from England, my mom from Birmingham (well technically Polesworth, the small town by Birmingham) and my dad from Nottingman. I was born in America, but I'm English at heart <3


----------

